# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Kad se kosti vraćaju "na mjesto"?

## corny

Rodila sam prije skoro 2 mjeseca. Vaginalni porod, bez dripa, epi, beba skoro 4 kile. 

Porod lak, ali oporavak težak. Još uvijek imam osjećaj da se sve nije vratilo na mjesto. Neki dan sam skidala zavjese i kad sam se istegla, osjetila sam kontrakcije maternice još nekih par minuta. Kosti zdjelice me jako bole, kad se igram na podu s malom jedva ustanem, imam osjećaj da sam još uvijek "sva rastočena".  :/ 

Prije sam jako brzo hodala, neki dan pokušala ali... ne ide. Kao da će mi zdjelica raspasti.

Jeli to neka prolazna posljedica poroda????   :Sad:

----------


## betty blue

ja sam se počela osjećati bolje (čitaj mlađe) tek kad sam počela vježbati
dotad sam bila ko starica, stalno govorim da mi je trudnoća uzela par godina života
ako nemaš nekih kontraindikacija počni lagano sa vježbanjem i istezanjem, sigurno ćeš se osjećat bolje

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Možda te utješi - i ja sam takva, a rodila prije 5mj.

Naročito to sporo hodanje, drago mi je da si to spomenula, i kod mene je isto a nikad nisam čula da se neko na to žali   :Love:  

Dosta brzo nakon prvog poroda sam krenula na jogu pa sam se i razgibala brzo, ali Gab je bio na AD pa sam mogla izbivati iz kuće ta tri sata.

Ovaj mališa je srećom (i mukotrpnim radom) na siki tako da je joga otpala, ali ići ću ponovo čim budem mogla, najvjerovatnije kad uvedemo krutu hranu za večeru, znači tamo nekad za dva mjeseca ili kad god.

Mogu ti reći da mi nekad i godi usporenost jer sam inače u petoj brzini.

U krajnjem slučaju, ne gine nam razgibavanje kad bebači propuzaju  :Grin:

----------


## corny

I ja sam u petoj, a sad idem... bolje da ne dajem usporedbu!   :Laughing:  

Mislila sam si uzet uže za preskakanje ali zbog težine (imam dosta kila viška) mislim da bi samo zglobovi stradali.  :/ 

zato tražim sobni bicikl, valjda će on popraviti situaciju.  :/ 

Jedva čekam da se vratim u normalu. O sex-u bolje da ne pričam. Mislim da bi se potpuno raspala.

----------


## Marion

Fizioterapeutkinja mi je rekla da se kosti vracaju postepeno do dve godine nakon porodjaja.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Mislila sam si uzet uže za preskakanje ali zbog težine (imam dosta kila viška) mislim da bi samo zglobovi stradali.  :/


Možda bi ti se i komšiluk žalio   :Laughing:  

A za sobni bicikl ne znam, ja ne bih. Nekako mi to nije za razgibavanje :/ 

Joga je meni bila savršeno rješenje, ležiš, odmaraš, relaksacija neviđena, nema skakanja, preznajanja, upaljenih mišića, a tijelo nakon veoma kratkog vremena postane gipkooooooo, ma milina prava!

Jedva čekam :D

----------


## kudri

hmmm...čudno mi je ovo što pričate...pa jel ima nešto bolje od svakodnevnog šetanja od cirka 3 sata...meni je to uistinu prva vježba...rodila sam prije 5 mjeseci, ali zaista se osjećam dobro...

a i što se vježbanja tiče...nije da nekog želim uvrijediti...ali dojim i ja...prije nego odem na fitnes, nahranim je, izdojim se (ako uspijem) i za sat i pol sam natrag...i tako već funkcioniramo 2 mjeseca....

osim ako vam nema ko pričuvati bebača...a inače...  :Grin:

----------


## corny

Kudri, ja imam dvoje djece, starija 2,5 godine. Tako da bih obje nekom morala uvaliti,  :/ a i ovako mi je spas ako ih netko pričuva dok obavim nešto po gradu što moram. 

Rijetko spavaju zajedno, tako da bi jednu morala vući, a čak i da to bude starija, po ovom vremenu 3 sata...je previše. Nit može pješke a i u kolicima bi izgubila živce... Zato mislim na bic, dok se ona zaigra, ja gotova... 

Nataša,   :Razz:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## kudri

ah da...sa dvoje male djece je sasvim druga priča...shvaćam da se ništa ne stigne...

ali narasti će i oni!  :Love:

----------


## dani1

I ja se raspadam, sve me kosti bole. Kad se sa srednjom malom legnem na pod, pa se malo igramo i navlačimo imam filing da će mi se kosti po podu raspast. Istina imam već i gooodina i porode dva i tri u lančiću, ali dignem se iz kreveta i sve me boli, ma superiska.

----------


## kikki

i ja sam u raspadu, ali pomalo dolazim k sebi, rodila prije skoro 6 mj. 2-3 mj iza poroda nisam mogla starijeg gurati u shopping kolicima uzbrd (kolica su tska, s onim auticem za klince+uzbrdiccom se penje na polukat pa je prilicna). sad to mogu bez beda.
pocela sam vjezbati. prosli tjedan. iskljucivo dojim, imam 2 male djece ali svejedno, morala sam. muzev uvjet je bio da imam stalno upaljen mob kraj sebe. program je fat burner  :Smile:

----------

